# swordtail questions



## swordtail44 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey there i have recently started up a community tank with 
1 pleco 
2 silvertip tetra
3 guppies
2 marble angels
and 2 sword tails

my female sword tails has slight blackish tinges to some of its some of its scales and is always up the back or in the cave,why might she do this

can someone please help


----------



## swordtail44 (Mar 7, 2008)

i just noticed that just the blackness is arround her belly area shes not that big maybe 2.5cm,could she be pregnant or have a disease,


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

She could, but it's just as likely that it's a new tank and she's being affected by new tank syndrome.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pregnant livebearers get a dark area at the rear of the belly kind of triangle shaped, while the fat part of the belly is lighter. Is she gasping? Are the scales sticking out? 

Because your tank is new, the most likely issue is water quality. Change 30%-50% of the water and test the ammonia and nitrite levels.


----------



## swordtail44 (Mar 7, 2008)

i just spent about 15minutes watching her and she does not seem to be gasping,and there are no scales sticking out,i will do a water change today and see what happens,i noticed the slight blackness to her belly when i got her but thawt she was to little to be pregnant,


----------

